# How to increase RPM on Honda Mower



## Spurgeon (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a Honda 5 HP Harmony 195 mower that does not turn enough RPM's. How can I set it up to run faster at full throtle?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you don't want to do that, it'll not only put you at risk of snapping the timing belt but may throw a rod if it doesn't get the right grade oil and enough. unless its been used and has gone down in rpms. it may need another governor spring or the governor adjusted. if it doesn't give enough power! well then reving the rpms up will not help, since 3800 rpm is basically the power point. anything higher going through grass will cause stress on the rod. but if you want more power i'd suggest a higher horse power engine.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure about the Honda, but most Briggs and Tecumseh engines use a bendable tab to adjust engine speed. Basically, you just bend the tab slightly to put more tension on the governor spring and increase engine RPMs.

But just like Bugman said, you don't want to increase them too much on a Honda engine. The engine wasn't designed to run high RPMs. If you try to run it too fast, you are going to end up with your push rods poking out the side of the head.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

thats a gcv160 and you will end up with a broken timing belt lol
and ya cant get those back on time


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> thats a gcv160 and you will end up with a broken timing belt lol
> and ya cant get those back on time


What do you mean you can't get them back in time? I had no trouble getting one back in time after someone took the engine apart and put it back together wrong. You just pay attention to the position of the valves on the compression stroke then set the marks on the timing belt.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i couldnt get mine back in time right lol i pulled cord and either had flames outta muffler or through the carb


----------

